
Police say OfferUp was used to rob people in Maryland - fearfulsymmetry
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/02/23/offerup-app-was-used-to-rob-people-in-maryland-police-say/
======
betterturkey
"If the assailants had been required by OfferUp to provide even the most basic
of legitimate personal information then things may have turned out
differently."

The writer's conclusion that OfferUp should be doing background checks on
every seller doesn't seem scalable at all.

That said, the AirBNB model (authentication with social media, use of real
name in listing) would be a big step toward user safety over Craigslist.

------
DrScump
Close5 would be similarly risky if they don't vet either.

